# trunk divider, 1st gen.



## 1stChildhood (Aug 9, 2013)

The old thread on this subject is closed and I want to add some info that might be useful to others, now that I've learned the hard way.
I did get some useful info from the old thread.

When you are replacing the trunk divider on 1965 (maybe other 1st gen too)--- As you lift the rear seat back off the THREE hooks at the top, note the middle hook is NOT exactly in the middle, rather offset to the left because of the trunk brace. The pre-punched board and pad (OPGI) is therefore not symmetrical. I did not notice this at first. 

This is important, because this determines which side of the divider board you glue the jute pad to. Original 65 has the jute toward the trunk in hardtops and coupes, so you have to glue the pad to the BLACK side of the OPGI board if you want the jute toward the trunk. Bottom line, check how the holes in the board and pad line up with the seat hooks before you glue anything. 

You can put the pad on either side as you wish, but check the board first. The [OPGI] black side of the board goes toward the trunk. The bare cardboard side faces the seat back. It won't fit the other way because of the seat hook offset. Boards from other mfrs. may differ, but if you check how the board lines up before you glue, you will be OK. Murphy being ever-present, I of course glued the pad to the wrong side. Luckily it wasn't dry and I was able to re-do it.


----------

